# Sydney can learn a thing of two about friendliness from New York



## barryqwalsh (Dec 30, 2015)

OK, so New York is the great meeting place of the world, and perhaps we should get out more in Sydney. Except we do and it's never quite like this. Never so solicitous, nor open-hearted. Never such a combination of warmth, respect and courtesy from people we've never met before. On sidewalks, in elevators, shops, cafes, bars, restaurants, department stores.

Outside the traffic is roaring, the wind biting and the sky a battleship grey, but in the face of all this din and damp and surface toughness there is a remarkable kindliness.


Sydney can learn a thing of two about friendliness from New York


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 30, 2015)

Sydney is hemmed in by hills, new york, by water. 

Hell and vice, both.


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 30, 2015)

Sydney is hemmed in by hills, new york, by water. 

Hell and vice, both.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Dec 31, 2015)

> The day after my return to Sydney I am driving through heavy traffic and see another driver about to pull out in front of me. I honk lightly and the driver gives me the royal finger, then tells me to "f--- off." That's when I know I'm home.



This quote from the OP pretty much sums up my Australian experience. Americans I met in LA were much more friendly towards international tourists, which was why I decided to keep my American accent rather than learning Aussie English. .


----------



## barryqwalsh (Dec 31, 2015)

New York can learn from Sydney on how to deal with homelessness. America visitors are struck by how few homeless people there are in Sydney. Yes, we do have hopeless people, but services, both government and charity are very good. So, panhandling is much less. And the Sydney climate is much kinder to homeless people.


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 31, 2015)

Aussies are rude, but more compassionate.


----------

